# OCS update



## kb2012 (Feb 11, 2017)

Not sure if you guys care since I'm not very active here or close with any of you, but I'm posting an update from Marine Corps OCS. I'm loving it here. I'm keeping myself above standards and I've been taking in all the information I'm learning here. I appreciate all of the information you gentlemen have posted as well as the tips you gave me for cold weather training. It's week 6 now (starting Monday), and I couldn't feel more confident here. It's a wonderful feeling finally making it here and I couldn't be more appreciative. Thanks you all.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 11, 2017)

Keep it up and drive on....

Personally, I like the updates. Keep them coming!


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 11, 2017)

yes, keep us informed!


----------



## Teufel (Feb 12, 2017)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## kb2012 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you for the support gentlemen! In 4 weeks I'll be proud to join the ranks with you all.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for keeping us in the loop. It helps those who follow behind you. Glad to hear you're doing so well!


----------



## kb2012 (Feb 25, 2017)

Just finished week 7. My grades are good and I'm feeling healthy. We have a 9 mile hump this week so that's the hardest physically we've had so far. My feet are doing well on humps so far so I have no worries. Only 3 more weeks to go before I graduate!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 27, 2017)

Nine miles is nuthin. Really. You'll make it just fine. You'll have to do 15-20 sometimes when you hit the Fleet (if your infantry.)


----------



## kb2012 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Nine miles is nuthin. Really. You'll make it just fine. You'll have to do 15-20 sometimes when you hit the Fleet (if your infantry.)


Yeah it wasn't that bad. Afterwards we had an exercise where we ended up hiking 20 more miles with an assault pack. All in all an 18 hour day of hiking and conducting field exercises. My feet were screwed afterwards but they're fine now. All of our graded events are done so we just have one more week of TBS prep and out processing. In two weeks I'll be a Lieutenant!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 4, 2017)

kb2012 said:


> In two weeks I'll be a Lieutenant!



In two weeks you will be a Marine too :-"


----------



## kb2012 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> In two weeks you will be a Marine too :-"


Word just got passed that we'll receive our Eagle, Globe, and Anchors next week on Friday!


----------



## Muppet (Mar 4, 2017)

Really cool. Get some...

M.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 4, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank


----------



## Teufel (Mar 4, 2017)

That's great. When do you report to TBS?


----------



## kb2012 (Mar 4, 2017)

Teufel said:


> That's great. When do you report to TBS?


I report after graduation on the 18th and the class picks up on the 20th.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 4, 2017)

kb2012 said:


> I report after graduation on the 18th and the class picks up on the 20th.



Of this month? That's great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 4, 2017)

How long is TBS?


----------



## kb2012 (Mar 5, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> How long is TBS?


6 months.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 5, 2017)

Good work, keep up with the hard work and the ability to listen!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2017)

Let us know when you get the butterbars. I may be a crusty old NCO but I'll be happy to croak out a "sir" for a newly minted Marine 2nd Lt.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Mar 9, 2017)

Keep it up! It gets easier as it goes. Just wake-up every single day with a positive attitude (lie to yourself if you have to) and smile for others (motivation booster). I went through PLC-16 and got honor grad! That's because I kept a positive attitude!


----------



## kb2012 (Mar 11, 2017)

All of my graduation requirements are met. Eagle, Globe, and Anchor ceremony on Wednesday, commissioning on Saturday!


----------



## Teufel (Mar 11, 2017)

kb2012 said:


> All of my graduation requirements are met. Eagle, Globe, and Anchor ceremony on Wednesday, commissioning on Saturday!


Nicely done! Congratulations


----------



## Gunz (Mar 15, 2017)

Well done, sir!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2017)

[QU


----------



## kb2012 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm proud to say I'm a Second Lieutenant in the United States Marine Corps. I couldn't have done it without the love and support of my friends and family, and the mentorship I've received here from all of you. I'm also now a proud husband!

I pick up with Delta company in June so in a few months I'll start TBS and continue to develop my leadership skills as an officer. Thanks again to all of you. I'm proud to join your ranks.


----------



## kb2012 (Mar 19, 2017)

INVICTUS_USMC said:


> Keep it up! It gets easier as it goes. Just wake-up every single day with a positive attitude (lie to yourself if you have to) and smile for others (motivation booster). I went through PLC-16 and got honor grad! That's because I kept a positive attitude!


We had a guy get honor grad, who also got the Phil Yeckel award and received a free Mameluke sword, and he was a prior so he got the MCA award and received $3,500 to the Marine Shop! Talk about a freakin motivator.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Teufel (Mar 19, 2017)

Well done, let us know when you graduate TBS. One of my former Marines is there now.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 19, 2017)

kb2012 said:


> I'm proud to say I'm a Second Lieutenant in the United States Marine Corps. I couldn't have done it without the love and support of my friends and family, and the mentorship I've received here from all of you. I'm also now a proud husband!
> 
> I pick up with Delta company in June so in a few months I'll start TBS and continue to develop my leadership skills as an officer. Thanks again to all of you. I'm proud to join your ranks.


Semper Fi and congratulations.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 20, 2017)

kb2012 said:


> I'm proud to say I'm a Second Lieutenant in the United States Marine Corps. I couldn't have done it without the love and support of my friends and family, and the mentorship I've received here from all of you. I'm also now a proud husband!
> 
> I pick up with Delta company in June so in a few months I'll start TBS and continue to develop my leadership skills as an officer. Thanks again to all of you. I'm proud to join your ranks.


Congratulations!


----------

